# Products similar to PetSilk Silk Serum?



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for your help! :hugging: 

</span>


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

for 'instant shine' I like Plush Puppy's Shine and Comb. It works really well on Lucy's coat, which can be a bit frizzy. I'd forgotten about the Pet Silk Silk serum, I'll have to dig mine out and see how it works with my long coats. I also like Quicker Slicker and I really hope someone on SM starts carrying it!


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

What is Quicker Slicker? Where have you all found that the least expensive for purchasing grooming supplies (Shampoo's, Conditioners, etc.) I am not interested in a cheap product, just the best price.

Babygirl's coat is so thick & bushy! I am trying to hard to let it grow out, but after I bathe her...I love the feel of her fur, but it just sticks out everywhere. I apply conditioner everytime I bathe her. I think her coat is more of a cottony texture & that is why it's so thick. It sure seems to get dirty real fast too, but I am constantly petting her, so the oil of my hands is contributing to that.

I have tried Pet Silk (Shampoo & Conditioner), Hartz babyshampoo, a couple of others whose names escape me right now.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Jan 24 2009, 04:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712604


> What is Quicker Slicker? Where have you all found that the least expensive for purchasing grooming supplies (Shampoo's, Conditioners, etc.) I am not interested in a cheap product, just the best price.
> 
> Babygirl's coat is so thick & bushy! I am trying to hard to let it grow out, but after I bathe her...I love the feel of her fur, but it just sticks out everywhere. I apply conditioner everytime I bathe her. I think her coat is more of a cottony texture & that is why it's so thick. It sure seems to get dirty real fast too, but I am constantly petting her, so the oil of my hands is contributing to that.
> 
> I have tried Pet Silk (Shampoo & Conditioner), Hartz babyshampoo, a couple of others whose names escape me right now.[/B]


Stacy told me about Quicker Slicker for Dixie. It sounds like her coat may be the same as Babygirl's, very thick and can be bushy/unruly and mat easily if not tamed down with something. I love the Quicker Slicker & it helped. This is where I got mine. It will explain it for you too.
http://www.sonnels.com/

I had a topic about a product I found not long ago. It is Fur Butter and really helped Dixie's hair. http://www.happytailsspa.com/site/index.html They have some shampoos that sound good too. I've ordered some but haven't received it yet. If you order something from that site use the discount code happytailsFB to get 20% off. There is a sale on their products at this site http://www.yourdogsuppliesstore.com/1/Dog_Shampoo.html
Confusing with all the products out there and I have at least 1/2 of them in my closet!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jan 24 2009, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712624


> QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Jan 24 2009, 04:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712604





> What is Quicker Slicker? Where have you all found that the least expensive for purchasing grooming supplies (Shampoo's, Conditioners, etc.) I am not interested in a cheap product, just the best price.
> 
> Babygirl's coat is so thick & bushy! I am trying to hard to let it grow out, but after I bathe her...I love the feel of her fur, but it just sticks out everywhere. I apply conditioner everytime I bathe her. I think her coat is more of a cottony texture & that is why it's so thick. It sure seems to get dirty real fast too, but I am constantly petting her, so the oil of my hands is contributing to that.
> 
> I have tried Pet Silk (Shampoo & Conditioner), Hartz babyshampoo, a couple of others whose names escape me right now.[/B]


Stacy told me about Quicker Slicker for Dixie. It sounds like her coat may be the same as Babygirl's, very thick and can be bushy/unruly and mat easily if not tamed down with something. I love the Quicker Slicker & it helped. This is where I got mine. It will explain it for you too.
http://www.sonnels.com/

I had a topic about a product I found not long ago. It is Fur Butter and really helped Dixie's hair. http://www.happytailsspa.com/site/index.html They have some shampoos that sound good too. I've ordered some but haven't received it yet. If you order something from that site use the discount code happytailsFB to get 20% off. There is a sale on their products at this site http://www.yourdogsuppliesstore.com/1/Dog_Shampoo.html
Confusing with all the products out there and I have at least 1/2 of them in my closet!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Elaine, I think I have the other half. Recently started using the Fur Butter and like it a lot. Now I want to try the Quicker Slicker and Pet Silk!
Every time someone on SM recommends a product, I want to try it!


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm going to check out the sites you gave & put an order for the Quicker Slicker! Thanks for the websites!


----------



## suzy25 (Jul 13, 2008)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jan 21 2009, 03:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710871


> Thanks for your help! :hugging:
> 
> </span>[/B]


Hi, I am sorry to bother you but I may have written to you in the wrong place prior. I was admiring Cee Cee's dress which her Mom said that you told her where to buy them but she could not remember. It looks like a denim dress which is shorter with a small ruffle at the end. What I loved about it is that is was not too long. It was more of a harness with a ruffle. I have been searching for something similar and have had no luck. Will you please direct me to where you purchased them. I would be so greatful. Thanks so much.
Suzy.. Ali's mom


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I am also a Quicker Slicker fan


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I've never used serum/quick slicker/fur butter before. Right now I just use Coat Handler condition when I bath my babies. Their hair is nice and soft but not that shiny. If I were to get only one, which one should I use and do I use it everyday or just after bath? My bathroom is so full of the furbaby products that I barely have any room for anything else.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I'm not sure if this is true or not, but I once heard that PetSilk was owned by Farouk who owns Chi, BioSilk and SunGlitz. I, for years, have used Biosilk's Repair N Shine. It is a human product, but I also bought the PetSilk Serum and I swear they were the same thing. Hope that helps some. I think I have even seen some Farouk/BioSilk stuff at Sam's club.


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Feb 27 2009, 02:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735417


> I'm not sure if this is true or not, but I once heard that PetSilk was owned by Farouk who owns Chi, BioSilk and SunGlitz. I, for years, have used Biosilk's Repair N Shine. It is a human product, but I also bought the PetSilk Serum and I swear they were the same thing. Hope that helps some. I think I have even seen some Farouk/BioSilk stuff at Sam's club.[/B]



Its funny that you say that. I got some pet silk and the smell reminded me of something I use on myself. Yep it was the biosilk. Smells the same for sure!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I think I have also heard that BioSilk & Petsilk are made by the same company. Both are based in Houston but list different street addresses. Would be nice to know if the serums in both are the same??


Looks like it is one of his sons.

http://www.answers.com/topic/farouk-systems-inc


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

After reading the article, I do see that it says the biosilk formula was altered for pet use.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 27 2009, 04:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735537


> After reading the article, I do see that it says the biosilk formula was altered for pet use.[/B]


I wonder how much altering was done. I would imagine that it would still be okay to use on a pet. JMO I have used my BioSilk on Toby with no adverse reaction.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Now this is just sad lol. I use biosilk, but have the petsilk for Zippy. I knew the pet silk smelled familiar... :duh oh:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I haven't tried the others but I do love Pet Silk.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Do any of these products work good a coat that like Gigi's? Her coat is not thick or cottony at all. It is very silky, shiny, and straight.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 28 2009, 11:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736354


> Do any of these products work good a coat that like Gigi's? Her coat is not thick or cottony at all. It is very silky, shiny, and straight.[/B]


What more could you want? Gigi's coat sounds like it's already everything it should be! :biggrin:


----------

